# Package



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

Young couple

No kids

AED39k Monthly All Inc.

Usual benefits:

Medical
Flight Home
Bonus
AED60K relocation
3 weeks hotel paid on arrival

Anyone with experience on similar figures/circumstances?


----------



## caltan82 (Oct 30, 2008)

inimic said:


> Young couple
> 
> No kids
> 
> ...



I have been indicated similar 40k monthly, medical and life insurance, flight home for wife and i yearly, discretionary bonus, relocation to be discussed... job is development manager on a masterplanned residential community construction project. General advice given to me on the forum was that this is a good amount for a couple no kids to live on very comfortably and put some money away... 

What industry and position are you in?

Is your partner going to be working too?


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

caltan82 said:


> I have been indicated similar 40k monthly, medical and life insurance, flight home for wife and i yearly, discretionary bonus, relocation to be discussed... job is development manager on a masterplanned residential community construction project. General advice given to me on the forum was that this is a good amount for a couple no kids to live on very comfortably and put some money away...
> 
> What industry and position are you in?
> 
> Is your partner going to be working too?


She will. This is a total for both of us.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Can I borrow some dirhams from you guys?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

inimic said:


> Young couple
> 
> No kids
> 
> ...


For a couple with no kids you will live quite comfortably on that amount. Whether it's in line with your field I do not know, what do you (both) do?

Your relocation allowance is twice what I got - you could just completely refurnish your new apartment for that and not bring a single thing with you


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

3 weeks hotel is not enough, try for 5 weeks. Are they giving you accomodation allowance.


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

gnomes said:


> 3 weeks hotel is not enough, try for 5 weeks. Are they giving you accomodation allowance.



I can extend hotel if required.

Housing allowance is included and is enough.

I was thinking of the Gardens as prices seem good.


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

inimic said:


> Young couple
> 
> No kids
> 
> ...


Anyone else with any thoughts on this?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Gardens have a long wait list- so I would add your name to it if thats what you are after.

It is a huge relocation package!!

Figure looks doable for 2 single people- though I agree- I think you will need longer than 3 weeks to find your feet/house hunt etc.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im also part of a young couple, figures are fine for 2 of you with no kids like us, everything all seems fine and in order there... were in the marina, but got a good deal... you will be fine on that!!! only I work, but for the quoted figure your fine.
and like stephen said, your relocation allowance is awesome!!!!!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

inimic said:


> Anyone else with any thoughts on this?


yes didnt they throw in a ferrai as well ?


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> yes didnt they throw in a ferrai as well ?


Working on it....

For now it's only a Porsche. 

P.S. -- I got them to raise it to 44k AED.... so it looks like we're OK.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

inimic said:


> Working on it....
> 
> For now it's only a Porsche.
> 
> P.S. -- I got them to raise it to 44k AED.... so it looks like we're OK.


you should push them for a pagini zonda The performance of the Zonda GR is well beyond that of the stock car. The car sprints from 0 to 60 mph (97 km/h) in 3.3 seconds and the engine produces around 600 PS (592 hp/441 kW) at 5800 rpm and 580 lb·ft (786 N·m) of torque at 4300 rpm with a redline increased to 7500 rpm. The added power and improved aerodynamics allow the car to hit 215 mph (346 km/h).

Its price is $325000. you might have to do a bit of over time lol


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

go for a lamborg


----------

